# Rat sleeping on face



## anatomae (Mar 9, 2016)

One of my ratties, Theo (11 weeks), sleeps on his head every now and again. Most of his sleeping time is spent curled up with Oscar, his brother, in the hammock - but every now and again I catch him sitting with his head curled forward so he's resting on his forehead. 

I would like to reiterate it doesn't happen very often, and I admit it looks REALLY adorable - but I just wanted to check if this is okay/healthy?


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

If I'm understanding correctly, my rats sleep like this all the time.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Yeah - they're like cats and small children. Their sleeping positions just make you wonder what kind of rubber they're made from.


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

One of my rats sleeps like he passed out mid somersault. ;D Nothing to worry about its just a preference.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Yep. Mine do it all the time. Search for and check out the thread entitled Rat Balls! Lots of funny pictures of this odd sleeping position.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

jlhummel said:


> Yep. Mine do it all the time. Search for and check out the thread entitled Rat Balls! Lots of funny pictures of this odd sleeping position.


I can't find it


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Found it if anyone is interested.

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?225737-Share-those-rat-balls!&highlight=Balls!


----------



## Nomstuff (Mar 15, 2016)

My rat spike did that all the time, crazy old fool that he was.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

Yay you found it! It's old!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

catty-ratty said:


> Found it if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?225737-Share-those-rat-balls!&highlight=Balls!


Hands down best thread ever!


----------



## anatomae (Mar 9, 2016)

Good to know it's normal, and that thread was hilarious! Thanks guys


----------

